# POC Jetties; 10/10/17



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

Well it's that time of year again, time to start running the trips to the big rocks to play with some bull reds. Although we had to cut the trip short yesterday. These boys got to experience the hard pulling action of some bulls between 40-45 inches, as well as a few 25-30# drum. I still have a few spots open for the jetties. If you have never experienced this fight it is something you need to see and feel for yourself.

Oct; 23 & 29
Nov; 6-9, 11


----------

